# RIP Dragon



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

My two+ year old crown tail betta has recently passed. He was entertaining to watch and always flared up for me when I came up to the tank.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

*aurielssong*, I am so sorry for your loss! RIP Dragon


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear  RIP Dragon.


----------

